# Heat Shield is rattling on my 2013 Nissan Versa



## FHill1980 (Jun 4, 2015)

I took off the heat shield in the middle of the car since it was rattling like crazy.

My question is, is this okay? I would much rather drive without the heat shield because I have read about people replacing it and it becomes warped again costing more $$$$.

Second question is, can I take off the heat shield that is towards the front, this one makes less rattling noise, but it is still annoying?

I just want to make sure I'm not going to screw up my car by driving without heat shields.

Thanks, Frank


----------

